# Fritz!Card unter gentoo ??

## quarus

Hallo 

Ich bin mit gentoo so glücklich, daß ich es jetzt auf einem zweiten Rechner installieren möchte. Dieser ist über T-DSL im Netz. Soweit nicht weiter schlimm, allerdings steckt im PC keine Netzwerkkarte die zum externen Modem führt, sondern eine Fritz! DSL Card. 

Ich bin leider total unerfahren, was ADSL und Linux betrifft. Kennt jemand ein tutorial / Seite die mir hilft diese Karte bei der gentoo Installation einzurichten ? Ich habe bereits die Foren durchsucht, nur kommt es mir so vor, als ob alle über eine Netzwerkarte ( die am externen Modem hängt ) drin sind. 

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

Hm...

es ist schwierig so etwas.

ich will dir ja nicht den mut nehmen, aber ich hab mal versucht ein PCI modem zu benutzen.

erfolglos.

aber angeblich muss man (beim dialup modem) eine serielle schnittstelle emulieren muss.

jax

----------

## bernd

vielleicht hilft dies hier ein wenig. steht zwar nichts darüber wie man die Fritz Card DSL konfiguriert. Aber immerhin ist es eine kleine Erklärung

http://www.golem.de/0206/20474.html

Kannst ja dann noch auf der seite von avm gucken. dort steht zwar nur was von suse. aber lade dir mal das tar.gz zu suse 8.0 runter. angeblich soll dort auch eine anleitung für andere distributionen dabei sein

gruss

bernd

ach übrigens. Das ganze ist ein guter Beitrag. Interessiert bestimmt noch andere. Kannst ja eine kleine Installationsanleitung schreiben wenn du fertig bist.Last edited by bernd on Sat Sep 21, 2002 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meyerm

Ich bin mal wieder eine Superhilfe... ich kann Dir keinerlei Tipps oder so geben. Warum ich dann aber dennoch wertvolle Bytes in der Datenbank verschwende ist, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass es letztendlich gehen muss.

Ein Bekannter hat naemlich (wenn auch mit ner SuSE) eine Fritz DSL Karte und geht mit Hilfe dieser ins Netz und meint, dass das einwandfrei klappen wuerde. Und wie ich ihn kenne, hat er sich nicht viel Zeit beim Einrichten gelassen (nicht falsch verstehen; er hat Ahnung! Aber wenn es jetzt bei ihm laeuft, ist es zumindest kein 3 stuendiger Konfigurationsmarathon  :Wink:  ).

----------

## quarus

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Jetzt bin ich schonmal ein Stück weiter.

----------

## bernd

 *quarus wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schonmal ein Stück weiter.

 

gerne. obwohl die hilfe ja nicht so klasse war. vielleicht bekommst du es ja hin obwohl du, nach deiner aussage, einer linux-newbie bist. einfach versuchen!!! man kann durch selbst ausprobieren  eine menge lernen und merkt schnell das es spass macht. wenn du den  "durchblick" für gnu/linux dann einmal hast wirst du bestimmt die vielen vielen vorzüge von gnu/linux zu schätzen wissen. 

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## meyerm

 *quarus wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schonmal ein Stück weiter.

 

Ha, ich wusste, dass ich gut bin... Stimmt's? Du bist nur wegen meinen genialen Tipps zur Loesung gekommen! ... ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aehm, naja. Und falls dem wider Erwarten nicht so sein sollte, melde Dich doch einfach noch mal. Evt. kann ich meinen Bekannten sogar dazu bewegen, mir was zu seiner config zu sagen (wobei das eben ewig dauern kann...  :Wink:  ).

----------

## EmptyProd

 *quarus wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> ... Kennt jemand ein tutorial / Seite die mir hilft diese Karte bei der gentoo Installation einzurichten ?

 

Hallo,

Ein wenig. Du brauchst zumindest folgende drei Pakete: 

capi4k-utils und fcpci sowie das ppp Paket. Alles unter der Paketgruppe: net-dialup.

Die dazugehörige Dokumentation steht unter /usr/share/doc/paketname

Das capi4k ... unterstützt laut AVM auch alle ISDN/DSL Karten.

Das fcpi-Paket ist zwar für suse8.0 gedacht, der Autor vom emerge-script hat natürlich die notwendigen Anpassungen für Gentoo vorgenommen.

Such doch mal in der Suse-Supportdatenbank. Dort findest du eine Anleitung, wie du eine Verbindung mit den capi4k-utils manuell konfigurierst. Desweiteren wirst du auch das PPP-Howto brauchen.

Findest du unter http://www.tldp.org/

Angeblich steht noch eine Doku auf den Support-Seiten von AVM. Habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden.

Mfg

Empty

P.S: Geht bitte alle zur Wahl.

----------

## skeimer

... findet Ihr unter http://www.gentoo.de

Gruß, Simon

----------

## skeimer

Ich habe eine neue Version des Fritz! Card DSL ebuild auf meiner homepage liegen. Es enthält mittlerweile zwei bugfixes/patches.

Erstens sind die Treiber jetzt SMP kompatibel und zweitens sollten diejenigen von Euch bei denen sich die Karte bei hoher Last "aufhing" nun mit dem locking patch Abhilfe finden.

http://majestic.lugh.de/~sk/linux.php

----------

